# Two Gothmogs



## JPMaximilian (Nov 17, 2004)

Why do you think Tolkien used "Gothmog" as a name for both the Lord of Balrogs and the Lieutenant to the Lord of the Nazgûl?


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 17, 2004)

I was not aware that Gothmog was the name of the Lieutenant to the Lord of the Nazgul. I wasn't even aware that the Witch-king's lieutenant was ever mentioned in the Lord of the Rings. Where did you learn this information? I have not read all of HOME, so if it is in one of the books then please let me know which one so I can look at this myself.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 17, 2004)

It is mentioned in LotR.


> And if the Rohirrim at their onset were thrice outnumbered by the Haradrim alone, soon their case became worse; for new strength came now streaming to the field out of Osgiliath. There they had been mustered for the sack of the City and the rape of Gondor, waiting on the call of their Captain. He now was destroyed; *but Gothmog the lieutenant of Morgul* had flung them into the fray; Easterlings with axes, and Variags of Khand.


The Return of the King: The Battle of the Pelennor Fields.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't think that there is a problem why he used the same name. He also used Turin twice, and other names.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 23, 2004)

My guess would be a twice applicable meaning. Perhaps Gothmog was not the second Gothmog's real name, but rather an adopted title, or given by Sauron, to make him sound fiercer.


just a thought. . .Meow.


----------



## MichaelMartinez (Nov 23, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> My guess would be a twice applicable meaning. Perhaps Gothmog was not the second Gothmog's real name, but rather an adopted title, or given by Sauron, to make him sound fiercer.
> 
> 
> just a thought. . .Meow.


I think it would have been bestowed upon him by the people of Gondor, although the etymology of the name has been much disputed.

It could be Sindarin, or it could be something else. This is one of those names that was carried forward from an earlier mythology (with its own set of languages) into a later one.


----------

